# Psyllium and yogurt a good solution to try?



## sufferin (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi allI'm taking psyllium husk powder for my problems and I'm wondering if taking yogurt OK too?If anyone has good experiences with taking psyllium, let me know too.I've got an ongoing intestinal problem where I have frequent bowel movements alternating with constipation and rectal noises and pains.Mostly in the mornings I have several b movements but unfortunately as the day goes on, everytime I eat I get pains and noises afterwards. WhenI go to the washroom during those times, nothing comes out but the pain and noises often continue.I've been taking yogurt for a long time, like one at night every few days or so, and it hasn't really helped too much. Sometimes even after I take yogurt, the morning after is still bad.Anyways I'm now trying psyllium at nights and mornings and while b movements have have been more solid, the problem continues.


----------



## Kes1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Are you sure you dont have a food sensitivity that is causing your IBS? Food sensitivies kick in about 3 hours after a meal as far as I understand. If you continue ingesting something that upsets your system it will not have a chance to settle. I am going through an exclusion diet to understand the reasons for my problem, and fianlly I think I found it, it is starch (pasta and rice). Until I've stopped eating them, I had gurgling, constipation, gas, bloating, pain... the works... I am much more regular now and pain-free, although on a limited diet. Have you considered trying this?I would be quite interested to learn how you take psyllium husk as it has been recommended to me too, but i have not tried this yet, having opted for my exclusion diet instead. Do you take it with meals? Before? after? with water or wihtout? only when you have problems or every day? Many thanksKes


----------



## sufferin (Aug 12, 2009)

I take the psyllium husk every day at night before I sleep and in the morning. I mix it in a full glass of water and drink it like that.The longer you leave it, the puffier it gets and it actually tastes better. However most sites recommend drinking it right away.It's helped with my bowel movements as it's made them easier. Still I need to drink water frequently in the morning.


----------



## Kes1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks sufferin, this is v helpful!I will double check it helps IBS-C, but I think it does - but depends how much water you mix psyllium husk with. I heard, the more water, the better for C - or the less water, better for D.


----------

